# Issues with Cannon PIXMA MP495 wireless install



## kariross69 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a brand new printer for my Win7 Desktop. 
I can install the printer using the USB method. When I unplug the usb of course is becomes not usable. I have the printer installed right next to the wireless router. The Router works well with all the other wireless devices on the hub [security system, camera, etc. after setting the SSID # and Security Code. For some reason the Printer has this weird-Cannon SSID # that my router cannot see..so it will not install. 
1. Is there some way to get into the Printer and change the SSID or is that necessary?
2. There is a PIN number supplied with the printer and I have printed that out but cannot get to the menu inside Win7 to use? Or I am not sure which menu!

I do NOT want to run the printer with a USB cord as my wife sits in another room in the house and her current printer is older that the hills[still works] but uses a different Ink Cart. Trying to save on ink.
The Cannon printer Scan's and Prints [we never Fax] and prints everything we need..Help.:wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This is wireless networked printer so you don't need to plug it in anywhere. You may also choose to wired connect it to your router by using a patch network cable.

I'd try to wire it to the router first, perhaps this is an easier option. Get the printer software/driver CD and install it on all the computers in your network. All your wired/wireless computers shd detect the IP of the Printer.

If you are planning to use the wireless option, you will need to assign your network's SSID and Security key to the wireless printer.


----------



## kariross69 (Jun 22, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is wireless networked printer so you don't need to plug it in anywhere. You may also choose to wired connect it to your router by using a patch network cable.
> 
> ...


**********************

I then need a Patch Cable that goes from the Type B in the printer to a CAT 5 Router? Is that what you are saying..I have never seen a cable to do that.


have installed the Printer/Drivers to all the computers I will use, but still cannot get it to work

My next option is to delete all the previous drivers for any printer and start from Scratch with a download from Cannon.

Please let me know about the possible cable..Great Idea but I have never seen such an option.:normal:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, cat5e or cat6 patch network cable would do.
Downloading the entire software would be better if you want all your computers to utilize the All In One features of the canon printer.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I would go back and follow the instructions for setting up your printer. Typically you start to install the Canon software on your PC, then connect a USB cable, when prompted, from the printer to the PC to configure it. When configuring the software, you'll have an option for how all computers will connect to it - make sure you select Wireless (not Print Server). Disable any PIN #'s unless you are using the Wifi protected setup on ALL devices and router.


----------



## kariross69 (Jun 22, 2010)

Fred Garvin said:


> I would go back and follow the instructions for setting up your printer. Typically you start to install the Canon software on your PC, then connect a USB cable, when prompted, from the printer to the PC to configure it. When configuring the software, you'll have an option for how all computers will connect to it - make sure you select Wireless (not Print Server). Disable any PIN #'s unless you are using the Wifi protected setup on ALL devices and router.


************************
Thanks
I followed the instructions very closely. I selected Wireless Not print server. I was never give the opportunity to put in a PIN# or see the printer appear.

I am going back and deleting all printers I have installed [two HP and one Scanner] then Start again with the Cannon.

thanks
:4-dontkno


----------



## kariross69 (Jun 22, 2010)

kariross69 said:


> ************************
> Thanks
> I followed the instructions very closely. I selected Wireless Not print server. I was never give the opportunity to put in a PIN# or see the printer appear.
> 
> ...


*********************************
:wave:
Thanks to all who posted.
The answer was DOWNLOADING the UPDATED driver OFF the Cannon Web site. 
I brought up the correct boxes for my wireless connection and let me add my 
wireless WEP Key. I knew that I had to do that, but the CD software supplied with the printer was wrong for Win7..Great perhaps for XP and Vista.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that you have it all sorted.

Also, instead of having a WEP Security in your network, you shd change it to a WPA2 Security, someone can tap in to your network using a WEP encryption.


----------

